# Frage zu Siemens SD Karten



## dpd80 (19 April 2007)

Moin,

Ich möchte mir bei einem MP 277 ein paar Archive basteln und benötige jetzt eine SD Karte für das Panel. Bei meiner Suche bin ich bei Siemens auf eine ca. 130 Euro teure 256MB Karte gestoßen. Is die aus purem Gold oder kann die irgendwas besonderes? Soviel ich weiß, sind das doch ganz normale Karten, oder nicht?

Kann ich für mein Panel auch eine "normale" SD Karte benutzen, oder muss da Siemens drauf stehen?


----------



## volker (19 April 2007)

kannst ne stinknormale sd nehmen. z.b. 512mb von sandisk


----------



## dpd80 (19 April 2007)

Hab ich mir gedacht, also wieder 110 Euro gespart. 


Danke


----------



## MSB (19 April 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das bei Siemens speziell ist, bzw. bei SD-Karten.

Bei CF-Karten gibt es im Handel, von div. Herstellern 2 Ausführungen.

Eine Consumer, und eine Industrial.
Die Consumer hat ca. 60000-200000 Schreibzyklen, und die Industrial ca. 1-2 Millionen Schreibzyklen.
Elektrisch sind die aber voll zueinander kompatibel.

Evtl. ist das hier ähnlich, auch wenn der Preis von Siemens selbst bei wohlwollendster Betrachtung
unrealistisch ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dotzi (20 April 2007)

Ich habe heute Nacht eine CF-Karte von ScanDisk (?) in ein MP370 gesteckt. Das führte beim Booten zur Fehlermeldung das diese Karte Fehler enthält und Windows CE damit nicht arbeiten kann. Die Karte ist neu, ob sie wriklich Fehler hat kann ich nicht sagen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit was dagegen zu machen? Dachte erst es liegt daran, dass sie nicht von Siemens ist, aber hier sagen ja alle, es sei egal.

Gruß Christian


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 April 2007)

Also bei der x70 Serie gehen normalerweise normale CF Karten - allerdings kann es sein daß deine zu groß ist...

Ich habe 128MB CF Karten erfolgreich mit OP 270 eingesetzt...

Bei den x77ern könnten auch größere SD-Karten funktionieren, habe allerdings bis jetzt auch nur 64MB Karten eingesetzt (reicht aus + billig)

Also wirst du es testen müssen...

Ist ja bei den Kartenlesegeräten für PC auch nicht anders - hier bestimmt auch das Gerät welche Kartengröße verwaltet werden kann (i.d.R. je neuer um so größer)


----------



## volker (20 April 2007)

ich nehme meist 256mb cf-karten. laufen bisher problemlos in etlichen op/mp 270/370

im op277 hab z.Z. eine mmc plus 512mb von extrememory


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2007)

volker schrieb:


> im op277 hab z.Z. eine mmc plus 512mb von extrememory


 
Hi,

hatte Problem mit MMC plus und TP177mono: beim Stecken der Karte macht das Gerät einen Reset! Hatte zunächst gedacht: na geht mal wieder nicht (und Riesenschreck - kaputtgemacht?)! Jetzt habe ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen und es nochmal probiert: also stecken vor Power-on und mit der Nase am Schacht: TP nimmt die Karte. Abziehen problemlos, stecken aber: Reset!

Bei TP277-6 keinerlei Probleme! kaufe ab jetzt auch im Laden um die Ecke!


----------

